# Non-standard crossprocess



## bandwagon dynamics (Nov 12, 2009)

Anyone has anything to say regarding the futility of crossprocessing non-standard films using standard methods?
By standard I'm thinking of C41 and similar (such as ECN), E6, and general-purpose B&W.
By non-standard I'm thinking mostly of scientific films such as electron micrography, x-ray, but I'm sure there are many types I don't know about.
Some of them can be find at Macodirect.de


----------

